# Win 95 Companion Cd-rom



## slkay230 (Oct 23, 2003)

Good Evening,

I was trying to purchase a win 95 full version cd to put on a new pc that does not have an OS. I went to ebay and found a seller advertising a full version. When I received the cd, I made an attempt to install but it did not work. After looking at the cd, I noticed it has Microsoft Windows 95 Companion with USB support but the actual authenticity book is for a full version of 95. My question is have I been had? Is this a full version of Windows 95 or just an accessories addition to the actual OS or am I attempting to install incorrectly? I am following the normal procedures for installing by placing it in the cd-rom drive. But when I put this in and expect a boot up it is saying missing operating system. Hmmm...

Thanks for all your help and answers

K


----------



## dalereis (Oct 24, 2002)

Doing a Google search I found the following:

"Note the (only) difference between the regular Windows 95 osr2 cd and the one mentioned above: The windows companion cd has no setup files.

That's right, you can't use it to install windows. It contains all the cab files required to install drivers and the like, but if you want to install it, you must rip the setup files from an installable windows cd, or use 98Lite (reccomended)."

I found this info 
here. but also at a couple of other sites.


----------



## slkay230 (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the quick response. I will notify the seller and see if I can retrieve my money.


----------



## slkay230 (Oct 23, 2003)

Is 98Lite something I have to purchase?


----------



## dalereis (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm not familiar with it but you can find it here.


----------



## slkay230 (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks


----------

